# Level 5 finish



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Here's a good video on how to apply a level 5 finish.Sometimes a painter has to do a wall or two to match the rest of the house.I learned a lot.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Dec 14, 2010)

this is the video you should be watching if your a painter,the second part of the video,yours is a hack who can't get a level 4 finish
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwjzlSoa_Rs&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Good video 2buck.

Remember, whatever way you go, you need to sand the level4 first then quicksand(like between paint coats) on the level5. In other words,,, level5 is not a way to get around sanding.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

That is a lot of work either method. Good to see companies like LaFarge get their feet wet with real possibilities to eliminating that band-aid approach for achieving Level 5. 

Nothing worse than saying our product sucks but here is a way to fix it. Sorry we've been making drywall forever and never found a solution to the real problem yet. Pass that along to the customer at their expense.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> That is a lot of work either method. Good to see companies like LaFarge get their feet wet with real possibilities to eliminating that band-aid approach for achieving Level 5.
> 
> Nothing worse than saying our product sucks but here is a way to fix it. Sorry we've been making drywall forever and never found a solution to the real problem yet. Pass that along to the customer at their expense.


 With 37 years in drywall, I would like to stress that LaFarge makes nothing but junk,,, it's the Behr of the drywall market.

Drywall does not "suck", it was not intended to do what it is asked to do today. Tired of drywall??? get your contractor to spec plaster then, or even better, wood walls.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> With 37 years in drywall, I would like to stress that LaFarge makes nothing but junk,,, it's the Behr of the drywall market.
> 
> Drywall does not "suck", it was not intended to do what it is asked to do today. Tired of drywall??? get your contractor to spec plaster then, or even better, wood walls.


 
I've always bought the Synko all purpose drywall compound [low dust} from home depot...I've never had a problem with it,but I'm not doing a whole house either.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> this is the video you should be watching if your a painter,the second part of the video,yours is a hack who can't get a level 4 finish
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwjzlSoa_Rs&feature=player_embedded#!


 
I'm not sure why you call that guy a hack.Explain

Also I never heard of a "primer surfacer" for a level 5 finish before.I assume that it's not just your typical primer he sprayed on in that video..self levelling?


----------



## woodtradesman (Sep 22, 2008)

JoseyWales said:


> I'm not sure why you call that guy a hack.Explain
> 
> Also I never heard of a "primer surfacer" for a level 5 finish before.I assume that it's not just your typical primer he sprayed on in that video..self levelling?


The second method is not a real level 5 finish.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

JoseyWales said:


> I'm not sure why you call that guy a hack.Explain
> 
> Also I never heard of a "primer surfacer" for a level 5 finish before.I assume that it's not just your typical primer he sprayed on in that video..self levelling?


 I'm not 2buck but that guys finish coat was terrible, and he didn't sand it prior to the level5.
No it wasn't primer, level5 is done with either all purpose mud or a level5 product(primer surfacer) which is drywall mud mixed with a litttle bit of paint. Priming needs to be done afater the level5 is dried and sanded.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> With 37 years in drywall, I would like to stress that LaFarge makes nothing but junk,,, it's the Behr of the drywall market.
> 
> Drywall does not "suck", it was not intended to do what it is asked to do today. Tired of drywall??? get your contractor to spec plaster then, or even better, wood walls.



a drywaller schooling a painter...jp no less.

what next, cats and dogs living in harmony????

because i use an excellent primer basecoat, top coat finishes rarely give me trubs.
and i use my 9" purdy colossus 3/4" nap all the day long.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> With 37 years in drywall, I would like to stress that LaFarge makes nothing but junk,,, it's the Behr of the drywall market.
> 
> Drywall does not "suck", it was not intended to do what it is asked to do today. Tired of drywall??? get your contractor to spec plaster then, or even better, wood walls.


Ive been painting smooth drywall in NC for 25 years. Its always been an issue. Drywall today is the same as it was then. Its more of an issue now because people moved away from flat paints in many areas. There is no better board on the market than the LaFarge Level 5 board for a painter. Do you have any experience with it? Maybe its not drywaller friendly, I have no idea and no experience hanging it, only painting it and I can tell you its awesome to paint in comparison to the alternative board. 

I'm a painter, I'm telling you, drywall sucks. Scour the internet, this board, look at all the drywall primer, sealers etc. all the 'methods' around drywall... all the products made by the companies that make drywall. Its a real problem obviously. It was nice to see LaFarge make an attempt at resolving it, I'm sure improvements will follow, its new. Other companies will follow because its a real issue. 

Spec wood or plaster? How about they fix the problem with drywall.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> Ive been painting smooth drywall in NC for 25 years. Its always been an issue. Drywall today is the same as it was then. Its more of an issue now because people moved away from flat paints in many areas. There is no better board on the market than the LaFarge Level 5 board for a painter. Do you have any experience with it? Maybe its not drywaller friendly, I have no idea and no experience hanging it, only painting it and I can tell you its awesome to paint in comparison to the alternative board.
> 
> I'm a painter, I'm telling you, drywall sucks. Scour the internet, this board, look at all the drywall primer, sealers etc. all the 'methods' around drywall... all the products made by the companies that make drywall. Its a real problem obviously. It was nice to see LaFarge make an attempt at resolving it, I'm sure improvements will follow, its new. Other companies will follow because its a real issue.
> 
> Spec wood or plaster? How about they fix the problem with drywall.


 Jack, you may be spot on about painting it, I don't know, cause I refuse t use it (I know sounds funny from a no-baller like me). LaFarge grinds their filler into dust, meaning that it falls apart in you hands. Since I am responsible for the hanging and finishing, I refuse to use it, therefore have never tried painting it,,,,,,, goes back to the foundation thingy,,,, ya know,, about building your house on the sand


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

WisePainter said:


> a drywaller schooling a painter...jp no less.
> 
> what next, cats and dogs living in harmony????
> 
> ...


----------



## woodtradesman (Sep 22, 2008)

JoseyWales said:


> WisePainter said:
> 
> 
> > a drywaller schooling a painter...jp no less.
> ...


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Jack, you may be spot on about painting it, I don't know, cause I refuse t use it (I know sounds funny from a no-baller like me). LaFarge grinds their filler into dust, meaning that it falls apart in you hands. Since I am responsible for the hanging and finishing, I refuse to use it, therefore have never tried painting it,,,,,,, goes back to the foundation thingy,,,, ya know,, about building your house on the sand


LaFarge is new to me and the job we had experience on was the drywall co's first with that level 5 system and I speculate that some areas were finished outside of that system. Our results varied a bit. So did our before and during photos of the hang and finish. Maybe they were trying different things like we did to paint it.

So are you talking about their standard drywall that falls apart? Like I said, no experience with it prior to their L5 system. We mainly see USG and Proform Goldbond here. Not sure the surface of either is better than the other. Goldbond might have a smoother surface and scuff less. Not certain.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> LaFarge is new to me and the job we had experience on was the drywall co's first with that level 5 system and I speculate that some areas were finished outside of that system. Our results varied a bit. So did our before and during photos of the hang and finish. Maybe they were trying different things like we did to paint it.
> 
> So are you talking about their standard drywall that falls apart? Like I said, no experience with it prior to their L5 system. We mainly see USG and Proform Goldbond here. Not sure the surface of either is better than the other. Goldbond might have a smoother surface and scuff less. Not certain.


 Therin lies the delimea Jack,,, LaFarge's paper IS better, but the stuff between it is powder and crumbles under nails or screws


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Dec 14, 2010)

jack pauhl said:


> Ive been painting smooth drywall in NC for 25 years. Its always been an issue. Drywall today is the same as it was then. Its more of an issue now because people moved away from flat paints in many areas. There is no better board on the market than the LaFarge Level 5 board for a painter. Do you have any experience with it? Maybe its not drywaller friendly, I have no idea and no experience hanging it, only painting it and I can tell you its awesome to paint in comparison to the alternative board.
> 
> I'm a painter, I'm telling you, drywall sucks. Scour the internet, this board, look at all the drywall primer, sealers etc. all the 'methods' around drywall... all the products made by the companies that make drywall. Its a real problem obviously. It was nice to see LaFarge make an attempt at resolving it, I'm sure improvements will follow, its new. Other companies will follow because its a real issue.
> 
> Spec wood or plaster? How about they fix the problem with drywall.


I agree here,to me the drywall is getting more rougher,why not make a product that has a smother paper surface.something that is closer to the mud finish.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> I agree here,to me the drywall is getting more rougher,why not make a product that has a smother paper surface.something that is closer to the mud finish.


Because I'm painting new board on a regular basis I notice differences between houses or developments on occasion much like we see some inconsistencies with paints. Some are pretty bad. 

I believe LaFarge addressed the smoother paper issue to great extent. Its baby smooth and feels like smooth illustration board from a craft shop. Their mud is supposed to match its smoothness but I have mixed thoughts on that. Wish I had more houses to paint with it to come to a real conclusion on the mud from a painters perspective.


----------

